# TPF Photo Challenge -July '13 - "Meme"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Meme"*. Let's see if we can come up with a funny set of TPF memes!! Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 








Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,    though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly    thing is not eligible to win. 
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month. 
Themes    are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art   thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it! 
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month. 
Within    five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a    display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for    their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week. 
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week. 
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner. 
There    are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change   that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this   as  humanly possible. 
I like monkeys. 
It    is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or    reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate. 
All    images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally  should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks  out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!) 
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month. 
Images    can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on   their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels. 
Images    submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications   of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images  will  be  rejected. 
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted. 






>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "July '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it    into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when  photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded.  If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will  not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Tiller

Oh this is going to be fun!


----------



## leeroix

Sweet. Ill make some time this month.


----------



## machinehater

uhh, can't wait to see the submissions!


----------



## kathyt

What the hell is a meme?


----------



## ronlane

^^^this.


----------



## sm4him

According to Wikipedia: A *meme (/&#712;mi&#720;m/; meem)[SUP][1][/SUP] is "an idea, behavior, or style that spreads from person to person within a culture."

*Another site says "A meme (rhymes with "team") behaves like a flu or a cold virus, traveling from person to person quickly, but transmitting an idea instead of a lifeform. According to Cecil Adams of theStraightDope.com, the concept of memes "is either really deep, or really, really obvious".​
Memes are those photos with captions that are wildly popular on the internets--like the "I Can Haz Cheezeburger" cat.


----------



## TimothyJinx

My grandson calls my wife "me me". Can I just submit a picture of her?


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> What the hell is a meme?



Let me google that for you


----------



## sm4him

Cr*p. I had two really good ideas for last month but I never got them submitted because...well, because someone came along and erased part of my June without my knowledge. I'm sure of it, because there is NO WAY in Hades it should be July yet. :lmao:

Now for this month's...this is going to be hard for a literalist like me. How do you create a "meme," which by its very definition should be something already wildly popular and recognizable, and yet think "out of the box?"  For that matter, how do you create a meme at all? I mean, I understand the mechanics of putting text on a picture--but I can't just CREATE a meme, really. It only becomes a meme after it catches on and is wildly popular and well-known.  So really, we're not creating memes, we're creating Meme-ables. :lmao:

[NOTE: While I *am* a literalist, and these thoughts DID pop into my head when I saw this was the theme, the above consternation about it was merely for the purpose of entertaining the troops.  ]


----------



## Josh66

sm4him said:


> So really, we're not creating memes, we're creating Meme-ables.



You're not creating a meme - you're creating a depiction of a meme.

If a meme is an idea/behavior - you're just creating the picture that conveys the existing idea/behavior.

I can think of a few TPF specific ones pretty easily...  ("First post, what camera do I need to shoot a wedding tomorrow" threads, for example - and now I can't use that one, lol.)


----------



## leeroix

do we have to add text? or is this picture only?


----------



## amolitor

"meme" is actually a word with several definitions now, which helps make this theme pretty good.


----------



## stevensondrive

kathythorson said:


> What the hell is a meme?



I'm with you!  never heard of it and the definitions only complicate things.  The only thing I can think of is Mini-me


----------



## mishele

leeroix said:


> do we have to add text? or is this picture only?


First sorry...hit edit post instead of reply w/ quote....hehe
Second, you have the theme...now it's yours!! Do whatever you want w/ it!


----------



## unpopular

Sorry for anyone who saw my entry. I forgot that the cupcake was not mine, may have been protected by copyright, and the image was intended for personal family use and not distribution. I removed it in keeping with both competition guidelines and TPF rules.


----------



## JackPhotography1998

This I photography forum isn't it? I thought this was about art

Thanks. Jack M'crystal Photography


----------



## unpopular

^^ I could have a field day with that.


----------



## Josh66

JackPhotography1998 said:


> This I photography forum isn't it? I thought this was about art
> 
> Thanks. Jack M'crystal Photography



No offense, man, but what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Tailgunner

kathythorson said:


> What the hell is a meme?



I think they used to be called motivational posters but some idiot changed it to memes.


----------



## unpopular

Geez guys. Seriously. It's not that complicated. 

A meme, in this context, is a universally recognized cultural icon within a given group. It differs from a traditional icon in that it spreads rapidly from person to person in a way more similar to interpersonal dialog. We all know who "scumbag steve" is.

The concept of a meme is not anything new, and in the broadest sense covers not only icons, but also ideas and behaviors.   The internet has permitted memes to be more efficiently transmitted.


----------



## mishele

In reality, all you have to do is take a picture of a cat and add a funny phrase.


----------



## Josh66

mishele said:


> In reality, all you have to do is take a picture of a cat and add a funny phrase.



Yeah, you could do that - if you want to lose!


----------



## leighthal

This one is going to be fun!


----------



## mishele

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, all you have to do is take a picture of a cat and add a funny phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you could do that - if you want to lose!
Click to expand...

That is true, but a meme you will have. hehe


----------



## Josh66

I have a ton of ideas - I'm just trying to think of ways to do them without stepping all over somebody's copyright...


----------



## Josh66

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, all you have to do is take a picture of a cat and add a funny phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you could do that - if you want to lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true, but a meme you will have. hehe
Click to expand...

If the meme is people posting stupid cat pictures for no reason - as a cultural phenomenon, then, yeah - maybe.


----------



## kathyt

unpopular said:


> Geez guys. Seriously. It's not that complicated.
> 
> A meme, in this context, is a universally recognized cultural icon within a given group. It differs from a traditional icon in that it spreads rapidly from person to person in a way more similar to interpersonal dialog. We all know who "scumbag steve" is.
> 
> The concept of a meme is not anything new, and in the broadest sense covers not only icons, but also ideas and behaviors.   The internet has permitted memes to be more efficiently transmitted.


Oh sorry Ye' Master Scholar.


----------



## peter27

Who's Steve and why is he a scumbag?


----------



## unpopular

kathythorson said:


> Oh sorry Ye' Master Scholar.



It's easy to feel better than everyone else when nobody is even trying.


----------



## molested_cow

Uhmm..... you know this needs to have its own monthly contest, like "meme of the month" contest, every month!


----------



## peter27

OK, so having had no answer to my question, I googled Steve the scumbag; still not sure what a meme is, though. Can someone give an example?


----------



## unpopular

Uhm - yeah. he's that kid who think's he's a hotshot tough guy, acts all ghetto, always asking to borrow 20 bucks, never pays you back, drinks too much cheap beer, talks about getting some 'bitches'.

Goes to Fenway, Steals a Frank ... But it's all for show.

You know... this kid:







The point is that the real Steve isn't a scumbag (well, maybe. that's debatable), the point is that his image represents some idea that we recognize.

Another example is "overly attached girlfriend"






In this case, the character was created in a youtube video as part of a spoof entry in a Justin Beiber fan video contest






But again, we can immediately recognize what Overly Attached Girlfriend represents, even though in reality she's just a normal nineteen year old girl (well... again maybe that's debatable)

http://www.youtube.com/user/wzr0713


----------



## Tiller

Go to Tickld.com. Everything there is a meme.


----------



## Tiller




----------



## peter27

OK, thanks Unpopular - I have a better idea of things now.

Tiller, I had wondered about the bacon in-joke between American and Canadian members


----------



## squirrels

There are already some good TPF eagle ones floating around. I couldn't find them to link examples,  but this is one I made a few weeks ago for Pixel Rabbit's tilty finch (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/330903-oh-there-you.html).


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

One I threw together in like 10 minutes...hehe Ok, now you should have a good idea of what the theme is!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

All you damned young people and your constant "Me,me! Me,me!" talk. 

Makes me SICK!!!!!!!! Everything with you ****ing people is all about "Me, me,me,me!"


----------



## mishele

LOL!


----------



## manaheim

I'm working on putting these up now.  This was apparently a challenging month as we had few entries...  bad mish!


----------



## runnah

I totally forgot.


----------



## bluehouse

I Love photography challenges and its my profession too. When this challenge held, I love join this. Please mention venue.


----------



## Dmariehill

Sorry!  I got busy and missed the deadline. . . . I'll try to do August!


----------

